# Whats the oldest a dog can be and still get his/her ears cropped?



## max212

Im just curious whats the oldest a dog can be and still be able to get their ears cropped? i know alot of people do them as puppies. My boy is 7 moths im thinking thats to old? Am i correct?


----------



## Dueces

No if your vet will do it then Go for it, ive seen dogs over a year get there ears done an it turned out fine


----------



## max212

Ok that's good to hear. Thanks


----------



## angelbaby

I wouldn't personally do a dog past 6 months of age although 7 months is right around there . Would depend on the vet, some will only do it until 12 weeks some will go up to 6 months while others don't have an age limit. Call your vet and see what they say. Something to keep in mind the older they are the more mature the cartilage is and holding a longer crop may take longer posting to get them to stand nice. I would go shorter if you have an older dog.


----------



## ames

Yeah I think anything over 3 months because of the cartilage that is formed. Some do it later, but I think the dogs are used to their ears the older they get and makes it harder to heal.


----------



## max212

I was looking for a nice show crop. Just didn't have the money when he was younger. It's not really a big deal to me I just love the say they look cropped


----------



## max212

Just got off the phone with my vet. They said any dog over 4 months is required to have a consultation before the procedure.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

You can crop at any age it just depends on where you go. Someone who takes pride in their crops will crop a dog at any age. Make sure you have seen their past work.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA

If u have to ask the question he or she is too old because the cartilage is too thick and have a high risk of the dog bleeding out and dying. That is what my vet says. when they are puppies the cartilage is thin and not a lot of blood to them when they get older that changes. I personally would not risk it. My brother did his dogs ears at 8 months from a "trained vet" and it was terrible for the dog he ripped all the stitches out bled all over his carpet and furniture just a bad experience for both of them. i got my boys done at 7 weeks and the ears were like paper, they didnt bleed or bother the dog.


----------



## American_Pit13

TYSONnPRADA said:


> My brother did his dogs ears at 8 months from a "trained vet" and it was terrible for the dog he ripped all the stitches out bled all over his carpet and furniture just a bad experience for both of them.


If the stitches got ripped out thats the *owners fault *not the age of cropping. The dog should have had a cone and been kept from tearing up his ears. Some dogs are harder to deal with than others after a crop. I have had dogs who have to be leashed and kenneled till they heal and had dogs that don't even need a cone because they don't touch them. Over all age will have nothing to do with the after care which is owner responsibility.

I have a dog that will be getting his ears done at 10 months. As long as you go to a reputable vet you can get them done at any age. *The major issue with getting ears done old is when the cartilage hardens it will be harder to get a lengthy crop to stand. *I personally like short crops so its not a problem for me.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA

American_Pit13 said:


> If the stitches got ripped out thats the *owners fault *not the age of cropping. The dog should have had a cone and been kept from tearing up his ears. Some dogs are harder to deal with than others after a crop. I have had dogs who have to be leashed and kenneled till they heal and had dogs that don't even need a cone because they don't touch them. Over all age will have nothing to do with the after care which is owner responsibility.
> 
> I have a dog that will be getting his ears done at 10 months. As long as you go to a reputable vet you can get them done at any age. *The major issue with getting ears done old is when the cartilage hardens it will be harder to get a lengthy crop to stand. *I personally like short crops so its not a problem for me.


it actually does have something to do with it because the older the thicker cartilage the harder it is on the dog so yes it does. short crops are not as much of a worry but he said he wanted a show crop and i just personally wouldnt do it at that age for a show crop a short or battle yeah ur right but it still puts alot more stress on the dog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

TYSONnPRADA said:


> If u have to ask the question he or she is too old because the cartilage is too thick and have a high risk of the dog bleeding out and dying. That is what my vet says. when they are puppies the cartilage is thin and not a lot of blood to them when they get older that changes. I personally would not risk it. My brother did his dogs ears at 8 months from a "trained vet" and it was terrible for the dog he ripped all the stitches out bled all over his carpet and furniture just a bad experience for both of them. i got my boys done at 7 weeks and the ears were like paper, they didnt bleed or bother the dog.


Look, they don't teach ear crops in vet school because it is a cosmetic surgery so I don't care how "trained" a vet supposedly is you will know the type of work one does by looking at their past crops they have done. Like Hls said, that was the owner's fault not the vet's fault about the dog ripping stitches out. I had Shox done at 4 months and he never once even scratched his ears after I had them done nor did I tape or put any e-collars on....Same for my other dogs. I know dogs that get cropped at 2 and 3 years old and have no issues. Just know who you are dealing with when it comes to cropping and don't just pick a name out of the yellow pages.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Look, they don't teach ear crops in vet school because it is a cosmetic surgery so I don't care how "trained" a vet supposedly is you will know the type of work one does by looking at their past crops they have done. Like Hls said, that was the owner's fault not the vet's fault about the dog ripping stitches out. I had Shox done at 4 months and he never once even scratched his ears after I had them done nor did I tape or put any e-collars on....Same for my other dogs. I know dogs that get cropped at 2 and 3 years old and have no issues. Just know who you are dealing with when it comes to cropping and don't just pick a name out of the yellow pages.


No your right they dont teach it anymore, but they used to and current vets learn from the older vets that were taught in school and pass the knowledge down. Call any vet that does cropping and they will recommend the dog be young you cant argue with that.


----------



## angelbaby

There really is no right and wrong here, It comes down to your opinion and what you will do and wont do and most of all it will come down to the vet who performs this procedure. I wont crop past 6 months here that is my choice, some peoples cut offs are before that even and some are later while others don't have an age limit. Best to do as YOU feel comfortable with and what YOUR vet will allow.


----------



## max212

this thread really has me debating on if i should do it or not.


----------



## EL CUCO

It really boils down to what you want to do. There is monitoring involved if you do it. Some dogs ears will stand perfect, some dogs even with a cut will flop over their head.

If you have a busy schedule and you don't mind natural looking ears or even goofy looking ears if your pup comes out that way then don't do it. 

Its strictly cosmetic...


----------



## dylroche1

I would say your to late on the crop.... Anything past 14 weeks imo would be painful for the dog.. As others have stated the cartilage starts forming and makes it even worst for them if you do it at an older age... The vet I got my dogs done at wont do it past 14 weeks... Sooo yea


----------



## edogoargentino

Dueces said:


> No if your vet will do it then Go for it, ive seen dogs over a year get there ears done an it turned out fine


Do you have any vet for me that would do it after 1 years old


----------



## edogoargentino

angelbaby said:


> I wouldn't personally do a dog past 6 months of age although 7 months is right around there . Would depend on the vet, some will only do it until 12 weeks some will go up to 6 months while others don't have an age limit. Call your vet and see what they say. Something to keep in mind the older they are the more mature the cartilage is and holding a longer crop may take longer posting to get them to stand nice. I would go shorter if you have an older dog.


Hi would you have any vet in mind that would do it on an older dog


----------



## jttar

edogoargentino said:


> Do you have any vet for me that would do it after 1 years old


Anyone that would crop a 1-year-old dog ears would not be considered a vet. Do some reading up on what is involved in an ear crop and how the ear cartilage has already hardened months ago. Cropping a 1-year-old ears would be extremely painful for the dog and most likely not have the desired look. Please don't do this to the dog even if you do find some butcher that says they will do it. It would be cruel of you.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac

edogoargentino said:


> Hi would you have any vet in mind that would do it on an older dog


While some vets will crop older dogs, they can only do battle crops. You have a Dogo and battle crops are not the standard so won't look right.


----------

